# Suche Schach Images



## Martin13 (6. Aug 2010)

Hi,

ich bin dabei ein kleines Schach Spiel zu schreiben. Woran es im Moment wirklich scheitert ist, dass ich keine Spielfiguren Images finde. Weiß jemand wo ich welche auftreiben kann? Oder hat vielleicht jemand welche, die er mir überlassen könnte?^^

lg.


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2010)

Vector Chess Figures ?
(google "chess figures", 3. link  )


----------



## Marco13 (6. Aug 2010)

Martin13 hat gesagt.:


> Woran es im Moment wirklich scheitert ist, dass ich keine Spielfiguren Images finde.



Im Moment... Naja. Das gehört nun nicht zu den Punkten, bei denen http://chessprogramming.wikispaces.com/ helfen würde


----------



## Martin13 (7. Aug 2010)

Danke XHelp. Ich hab immer nur nach "chess images" oder "chess icons" gesucht.

@Marco13
Wenns mir nicht helfen kann, warum gibst du dann einen Link an??
Trotzdem scheint es eine interessante Seite zu sein, die ich mir bei Gelegenheit genauer anschaun werden 

Also danke euch beiden, hab was ich brauche.


----------



## OliverKroll (7. Aug 2010)

???:L:noe::bahnhof:
Für andere Leser:
Auf dem Link von Marco13 gibt es auch Schachfiguren: http://chessprogramming.wikispaces.com/Pieces
Und mit Google-Bilder "Schach" gibt es auf der ersten Seite ein hübsches Schachspiel, das ich mit hineinkopiert habe, damit es nicht in den nächsten Wochen wieder verschwindet http://www.schulbilder.org/schach-t10115.jpg


----------



## Marco13 (7. Aug 2010)

Martin13 hat gesagt.:


> @Marco13
> Wenns mir nicht helfen kann, warum gibst du dann einen Link an??
> Trotzdem scheint es eine interessante Seite zu sein, die ich mir bei Gelegenheit genauer anschaun werden



Das sollte nur eine subtile Andeutung sein, dass die Hauptschwierigkeiten beim Schreiben eines Schachprogrammes (zumindest wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es nicht ein 2-Spieler-Spiel sein soll, sondern eine KI dabei sein soll) eigentlich woanders liegen (sollten) 

EDIT: Ich hatte auch auf Wikipedia geguckt, dort gibt es (z.B. wenn man auf Chess - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia auf die Figuren auf dem Schachbrett klickt) auch Einzelbilder, wie 





Die Dateinamen sind - soweit ich das sehe:
q Für queen, p für pawn, r für rook usw.
l oder d für "light" oder "dark" (Figurfarbe)
l oder d für "light" oder "dark" (Feldfarbe)
Woanders auf Wikipedia gab's die auch noch als SVG, was für Java aber unpraktischer ist als PNG.


----------

